# Prostitution raid closes massage parlor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Asian Foot Massage in Agawam*

Updated: Tuesday, 25 May 2010, 11:18 AM EDT
Published : Tuesday, 25 May 2010, 11:17 AM EDT

Jennifer Colby
Sy Becker
AGAWAM, Mass. (WWLP) - Another massage parlor in western Massachusetts has been busted for prostitution.

Agawam Police Lt. Richard Light told 22News that police officers executed a search warrant and raided the Asian Foot Massage on Walnut Street Extension Monday night. Police confiscated lotion, tables, and towels during their search.

Prostitution raid closes massage parlor | WWLP.com


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> Police confiscated lotion, tables, and towels during their search.


Ewww. Universal precautions folks.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No More Happy Ending


----------

